# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  4 week Superdrol cycle

## Levani

i ran 20mg ed for 4 weeks. gained 10 lbs no serious side effects. nolva for pct.

----------


## Porky

how much did you weigh before , and what are your stats ? 
lookin good bro nice traps

----------


## Levani

before cycle i was 180-181lbs. now i'm 191lbs
age 29, H 5,9', BF i wanna say 11-13% i'm not sure.
and yeah this is my first cycle ever.

----------


## Levani

maintenance calorie intake is 2600 overall calories per day 3400-3600, 6 meals + 2 shakes a day.
Supplements: ON 2222 amino acids 3 times a day, 10g glutamine e/d, fishoils 2 times, ON optimen vitimines 3 times a day.
no preworkout! it messes up my heart beat! i guess due to caffeine.

----------


## HavocGuns

Good S*** Bro!!!

----------


## Buster Brown

Hey man you look great! I am doing a dmz1 cycle and into my third week. How are you going to cycle your nolva for pct?

----------


## Levani

I,m almost done with my pct and it was nolvadex 40/20/20/20. I alsow take test boosters like maca root and tribulus.

----------


## mirin_serratus

looks closer to 15%, hope you keep the gains

----------


## Levani

> looks closer to 15%, hope you keep the gains


yeap i managed to keep 8 lbs out of 10 wich is not bad considering SD. but i eat like a horse! every freakin 2 houres. my next cycle defenetly will be Test E 500mg e/w for 12w.

----------


## Buster Brown

How much time are you going to take off before starting your cycle? I wonder if the same rules apply to the otc stuff: time on=time off or if you can jump right in.

----------


## Levani

No i'm going to be off the aas atleast another 2 month in addition to my cycle+pct(2 mointh) 4 month total. i guess it depends on compound. i know guys cycle on PH on and off every 2 moth. but SD shut me down pretty harsh in a month and i'm recovering thanks to nolva. this stuff is same as steroid but instead of injecting it or bypassing the liver, your liver has to convert it to steroid. SD is converted to testosterone so it's gonna have the same sides as the injectible without damaging your liver. so thats why if you're going to cycle, it's better to run pure test.

----------


## Buster Brown

The Dmz-1 can be cycled for 6 weeks and I am going to do a four week Nolva pct. Ten week total equals ten weeks off for me. The Dmz-1 doesn't amortize which is what I like and gains seem to be dry. Have you been able to hold on to your ten pounds?

----------


## Levani

no i lost 2lbs but the strength remained the same. in 4 weeks i was able to increase my benchpress by 20 lbs and now i can still lift the same waight while i'm off.

----------

